# Does anybody own the Sigma 150-600/5,0-6,3 DG OS HSM ?



## daniela (Oct 12, 2014)

I am interested in the Sigma 150-600/5,0-6,3 DG OS HSM. 
Does anybody of you own this lens? 
How is the AF and the image quality of this lens >400mm?

I am photographing with the common 100-400 Canon lens, somtimes with an converter on. But then the quality sucks a lot. Is the Sigma better in the high tele area?

G, Daniela


----------



## rs (Oct 12, 2014)

I doubt anyone owns one as they're only available for pre order at the moment. 

There are some sample images out there: http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/10/wide-open-samples-sigma-150-600mm-sports/


----------

